# Warning on low card space



## brianleighty (Mar 24, 2013)

So I just shot a wedding last night. I got to try out the Sigma 35 1.4 and a 5D Mark iii. Great lens BTW. We were all setup for the exiting shot with sparklers. Right as they came out the doors my card reads full. Luckily my wife got the shot but is it just me or does anybody else find it frustrating there's no warning when you're running low on card space? I come from the video world and pretty much every camera I've ever shot with has had a warning message when you get to around a couple minutes of space left on the tape/card. It seems like such a simple thing and especially with the 5D mark iii now having a section for warning messages, this seems like an obvious thing to put in there. I took a look at magic lantern again today but didn't see anything like this in there. It'd be great if at least it supported it. Before somebody says it, I do realize that the 5D mark iii has 2 slots and that I could of selected the option to have it start recording to the other card but being that it was a wedding, I decided to have it record JPGs in case there was an issue with one of the cards I was recording on. I had extra cards in my pocket but in moments like that you don't have time to switch cards. Sigh... live and you learn I guess. Just frustrating that a $3000 camera can't give a simple warning for something so important as card space.


----------



## agierke (Mar 24, 2013)

i always check my card space a minute or two before i know an important moment is happening. just have to get into the habit of doing so.


----------



## brianleighty (Mar 24, 2013)

agierke said:


> i always check my card space a minute or two before i know an important moment is happening. just have to get into the habit of doing so.


Yup, definitely agree it's something I have to get better about no question about that. It's just frustrating this can't be built into the camera's software for those times when you forget because you're focused on getting your settings right.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2013)

That seems like a nice feature. I'd go to the Canon forum and suggest it.

I finally just got a big enough card to hold twice the expected shooting volume, and the same sized card for backup. That way I don't have to worry, and I always have a backup copy if there is a failure.

Since I do not use the high speed shooting very often, its not a big deal If the SD card is slow. If I were going to do video, I'd do a low level format on the SD card first though.


----------



## brianleighty (Mar 24, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That seems like a nice feature. I'd go to the Canon forum and suggest it.
> 
> I finally just got a big enough card to hold twice the expected shooting volume, and the same sized card for backup. That way I don't have to worry, and I always have a backup copy if there is a failure.
> 
> Since I do not use the high speed shooting very often, its not a big deal If the SD card is slow. If I were going to do video, I'd do a low level format on the SD card first though.



Do they actually listen to customer request there? Yeah, switching to 64 GB cards would probably help avoid this as well. I guess I just hate having everything on just one card. I guess with a camera with 2 slots though, that's where the backup slot comes in handy in case something did happen to your main card.


----------



## RGF (Mar 24, 2013)

How large is your card? On a 32GB card I have shoot around 1,000 raw images. Is that enough for a single event. Costs are around $150. Consider that 1,000 images is the equivalent of ~30 rolls of film. Back in the day (ancient history) slides plus processing cost between $10-15/roll. Digital equivalent of a roll of film (36 exposure) is only $5.

Double the card size, you will double the number of images. Are you using the vertical grip? If not, the battery will die before a 64GB card is filled. A 128 GB card will outlast both batteries in the vertical grip.

If you are still worried about filling the card try setting the camera to use automatically switch to the second card once the first is filled.


----------



## brianleighty (Mar 24, 2013)

RGF said:


> How large is your card? On a 32GB card I have shoot around 1,000 raw images. Is that enough for a single event. Costs are around $150. Consider that 1,000 images is the equivalent of ~30 rolls of film. Back in the day (ancient history) slides plus processing cost between $10-15/roll. Digital equivalent of a roll of film (36 exposure) is only $5.
> 
> Double the card size, you will double the number of images. Are you using the vertical grip? If not, the battery will die before a 64GB card is filled. A 128 GB card will outlast both batteries in the vertical grip.
> 
> If you are still worried about filling the card try setting the camera to use automatically switch to the second card once the first is filled.


Yup, using 32GB cards. I switched my first card with about 100 pics left on it and I filled up the second one. We tend to shoot quite a lot (in the 3500-5000 shot range). Not using a vertical grip although I'm curious if it might help me with the 70-200. I tend to use it a lot in portrait orientation and my arm was pretty sore by the end of the ceremony.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2013)

brianleighty said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > How large is your card? On a 32GB card I have shoot around 1,000 raw images. Is that enough for a single event. Costs are around $150. Consider that 1,000 images is the equivalent of ~30 rolls of film. Back in the day (ancient history) slides plus processing cost between $10-15/roll. Digital equivalent of a roll of film (36 exposure) is only $5.
> ...


 
I'd consider a 128GB Card. If your backup uses jpegs, you can keep using 32gb for the 2nd card. It is a bit pricey, but might pay for itself. 
Watch for sales


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2013)

brianleighty said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > That seems like a nice feature. I'd go to the Canon forum and suggest it.
> ...


Suprisingly, they do! Some of the announced updates like the ability to autofocus at f/8 , and the fix for slow autofocus with AF assist lights came about thru user input.

They should be able to do it in firmware. However, it might show in the viewfinder or the top LCD, and just looking at either place lets you see shots remaining, so I suspect that's their logic.

Perhaps if the shots remaining number flashed on and off, that might catch a persons attention. A user could set the number remaining before it started flashing, as well as disable the feature if it bothered him.


Its just a question as to how important it is and how many users badly wanted it. That's where a post on the Canon forum allows others to speak up.


----------



## brianleighty (Mar 24, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> brianleighty said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


Not true, the viewfinder only gives you your burst rate which since I shoot in raw is only like 7-12 depending on settings. I rarely check the top LCD except for if I'm just pulling the camera out of the bag. I mainly look at it on the back LCD but since there's no face detection on all the cameras I work with I usually leave it off unless I'm changing a setting. What you said regarding flashing in the viewfinder is exactly what I was thinking. Or even better if the back lcd could come on have the number of pics remaining flash there as well. I'll post on the Canon forum but I'm not holding my breath.

Yeah, 128 would definitely solve it . I got my 32 GB cards for around $40 from a sale on B&H and I'm sure if I looked I could 64 or 128 cards at a decent price so it's not an issue of cost. It's more I just don't want to take chances on just one card. Risk management. I just have to get better about checking I guess.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2013)

brianleighty said:


> Not true, the viewfinder only gives you your burst rate which since I shoot in raw is only like 7-12 depending on settings. I rarely check the top LCD except for if I'm just pulling the camera out of the bag.


You are right, its always good to learn something, maybe one of my older cameras did display shots remaining.

A flashing light or warning would be good.

I see that mine displays 26 on my 5D MK III, while the top LCD displays 1999.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 24, 2013)

brianleighty said:


> Before somebody says it, I do realize that the 5D mark iii has 2 slots and that I could of selected the option to have it start recording to the other card but being that it was a wedding, I decided to have it record JPGs in case there was an issue with one of the cards I was recording on. I had extra cards in my pocket but in moments like that you don't have time to switch cards. Sigh... live and you learn I guess. Just frustrating that a $3000 camera can't give a simple warning for something so important as card space.



I have my camera set to switch from Card 1 to Card 2 automatically. I have two 32GB CF cards which can hold roughly 1,396 RAW pictures each. From past experience, I know roughly how many pictures I will take at each event and so I make sure I have enough. The same goes for the battery. They are the two things you must never run out of on a shoot, especially a paid shoot, or anything that is important to you.

I think the idea of getting a notice from the camera saying that you have only X number of shots left on a card is a good one in theory, though I am not sure how effective it would be in real life. Still sounds like a simple issue to implement and Canon could give users the option at what point to deliver the notice and how.

You mentioned you were shooting JPGs, how big is the card you were working with?


----------



## RGF (Mar 24, 2013)

brianleighty said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > How large is your card? On a 32GB card I have shoot around 1,000 raw images. Is that enough for a single event. Costs are around $150. Consider that 1,000 images is the equivalent of ~30 rolls of film. Back in the day (ancient history) slides plus processing cost between $10-15/roll. Digital equivalent of a roll of film (36 exposure) is only $5.
> ...



I have the vertical grip, and aside from the extra weight and bulk in the bag, I really like it. The vertical shutterbug is a really plus and I like the larger size.

If you shoot 3500-5000 shots, how often do you need to switch batteries? I tend to get 1500 shots / single battery (straight shooting, no viewing, no tracking with a supertelephoto lens).


----------



## RGF (Mar 24, 2013)

brianleighty said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > brianleighty said:
> ...



I always waited the camera to make the sound of film rewinding as the card was nearly full ;D 

You could set the rear LCD to show the camera status (shutter speed, f stop, bracketing, AE adjustment, ....) Included is the number of shots left on the card


----------



## tpatana (Mar 24, 2013)

I approve the idea! Also it'd be easy to have as an option on the menu, to enable or disable, if some person don't like it.

But I think if it's implemented, it should be really noticeable, e.g. the viewfinder border blink red twice after (every) photo when below X shots left on card (maybe X could be configured on menu for each person preference, some like it 100, some like it 10).


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice idea or not (I wouldnt need that feature): its not good to fill the card to the end. This can cause trouble.
I would change my 32gb card when there are only 50 left from the apr. 1000 possible files.
My 2€- cents.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Mar 24, 2013)

I shoot with 2 64gig cards in each 5d3 body. I can shoot a full 9 hour wedding day without changing batteries or cards.


----------



## brianleighty (Mar 25, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> brianleighty said:
> 
> 
> > Before somebody says it, I do realize that the 5D mark iii has 2 slots and that I could of selected the option to have it start recording to the other card but being that it was a wedding, I decided to have it record JPGs in case there was an issue with one of the cards I was recording on. I had extra cards in my pocket but in moments like that you don't have time to switch cards. Sigh... live and you learn I guess. Just frustrating that a $3000 camera can't give a simple warning for something so important as card space.
> ...



My backup was JPEG as I don't use SD cards much so I only had a single 16 GB card which wouldn't be enough for recording RAW as a backup.


----------



## Studio1930 (Mar 25, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Nice idea or not (I wouldnt need that feature): its not good to fill the card to the end. This can cause trouble.
> I would change my 32gb card when there are only 50 left from the apr. 1000 possible files.
> My 2€- cents.



My 1DX auto switches to the second card and usually leaves 1 shot free on the first card so the card is never 100% full. I am not sure if this is by design to try and not mess up the card or not but it is a nice feature.

Having the camera tell me when I am almost full would be nice but I am used to checking since film cameras never told you either (you had to look at the number).


----------



## brianleighty (Mar 25, 2013)

RGF said:


> brianleighty said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



It's 3500-5000 between 2 cameras not just one. My wife and I do it together. 3 batteries normally covers me.


----------

